# CBS All Access comes to the Stream App



## Liam Bresnahan (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Folks,

CBS All Access is now on Stream!

This morning, the TiVo team enabled CBS All Access as another fully integrated content provider on the Stream 4K platform. 

You can now find all your favorite CBS content in the Stream experience. 

For those users who haven't downloaded the CBS All Access app yet, either install CBS All Access from the Play Store you can follow the steps below to do that and enable it in your TiVo Stream app: * Go to Android TV home -> Apps -> Get More Apps, search for and download CBS All Access * Within the TiVo Stream app, you can select CBS All Access from My Streaming Services by going to TiVo Stream -> Settings -> My Streaming Services and selecting CBS All Access * When first launching the CBS All Access app, you may be required to sign in or register, please log in as needed

We're of course still working on other functionality and fixes. As soon as I have more to share on fixes, functionality, betas or otherwise I'll let you all know. 

Looking forward to any feedback you all have.


----------



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

That's good news, albeit CBS All Access wouldn't have been my first choice. But still it's great that they're adding integrating additional content providers!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Great this was one of my requests. I wonder if they plan to do the same with Peacock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Noelmel said:


> Great this was one of my requests. I wonder if they plan to do the same with Peacock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can't see them leaving out the main apps of the major media organizations/conglomerates. Maybe the secondary apps (like ABC's streaming app or Freeform). Who knows regarding third party apps. The question is how quick they are to implement the integration.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Fantastic! We used to use ours through Amazon Prime, but they charge $10 instead of $6 because it's integrated as one of their channels. Now I can save some cash while getting a nicer experience.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Yudoka said:


> Fantastic! We used to use ours through Amazon Prime, but they charge $10 instead of $6 because it's integrated as one of their channels. Now I can save some cash while getting a nicer experience.


Was it no ads ? That version is $10 with ads is $6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I think you're right. I signed up last year. I forgot theres a difference.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm, interesting that the TiVo Stream app chose to integrate CBS All Access as opposed to Showtime/Showtime Anytime (which are owned by the same company, ViacomCBS). Showtime has around 27 million subs while CBS AA has only about 7 million.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

What I'm wondering is if the integration breaks when this happens: ViacomCBS to Rebrand and Relaunch CBS All Access as 'Super Service' - Subscription Insider

On the same end, a slew of additional content will be added at that time, so TiVO metadata and technical teams, you have to be proactive instead of reactive.

And just to fully throw the gauntlet down, Reelgood has had CBS All Access forever and had HBO Max fully integrated in 3 days. How long until Reelgood finishes integrating Peacock? I bet by Monday.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dont forget...DISCOVERY seas3 is in about 40 days and the new "Lower DEcks" is soon to stream. I dont think Showtime has anything on deck. Maybe the 2nd half of Billions but they stopped shooting cuz of covid. Dont think they started again.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

And I win my own bet. Peacock is now on Reelgood, and it broken out betweeen Peacock free tier and Peacock Premium so it is even more useful. There you go!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> Dont forget...DISCOVERY seas3 is in about 40 days and the new "Lower DEcks" is soon to stream. I dont think Showtime has anything on deck. Maybe the 2nd half of Billions but they stopped shooting cuz of covid. Dont think they started again.


Showtime has a couple of intriguing miniseries coming up this fall: The Comey Rule and The Good Lord Bird. And a British import, We Hunt Together, premieres soon and looks decent. I'll probably re-subscribe for a couple months or so.



babsonnexus said:


> What I'm wondering is if the integration breaks when this happens: ViacomCBS to Rebrand and Relaunch CBS All Access as 'Super Service' - Subscription Insider


Yeah, I don't think the expanded All Access is going to come until next year. But it'll probably be a whole new app with a higher cost, lots more content from Viacom, and the option to add Showtime into the same app. A source with industry connections tells me that they're considering $15 as the price point for the ad-free expanded All Access. (It's currently only $10.) Supposed to have more 4K and HDR too.

I'm wondering if it will include live streams of their most popular basic cable channels -- MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, BET, VH1, etc. -- as it already does for CBS, and as the separate Showtime app already has the Showtime linear channel.


----------

